# Silent Tastatur gesucht



## Wolke (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich suche eine Tastatur die als Hauptmerkmal folgende eigenschaften besitzt:

+sehr leise (tastenschlag)
+schlichtes design: möglichst unauffällig, bloß keine leucht-LEDs oder sonstiger kirmes
+gute qualität / verarbeitung / Reaktionszeit

weniger wichtig ist wiegesagt: extra funktionen usw. und alle möglichen blinkgeschichten, tastenbeleuchtung sollte sie auch nicht haben, ein numblock wäre aber nett 

budget liegt bei ca. 100euro schmerzgrenze, aber gerne drunter.

vlt. kennt der ein oder andere ja was, würde mich freuen


----------



## Coldhardt (26. Juli 2013)

Wofür soll die Tastatur den vorwiegend genutzt werden? Zum Spielen oder zum Arbeiten?


----------



## Wolke (26. Juli 2013)

zum spielen und arbeiten (also schreiben), extrafunktionen wie makros usw. sind nicht nötig


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (26. Juli 2013)

Ich persönlich schwöre auf die Cherry Evolution Stream XT. Als Vielschreiber der keine Mecha Tastaturen mag und eher ein Notebookdesign bevorzugt, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Für BF3 und Konsorten passt die auch recht gut. Für einen Pro ist sie vielleicht nicht das Richtige, aber zumindest ich komme in diversen Spielen sehr gut zurecht. 

Aber so wirklich Silent ist diese auch nicht. Allerdings suche ich schon seit Jahren nach einer möglichst leisen aber auch tauglichen Tastatur. Die Suche war bisher nicht wirklich erfolgreich. Viele die ich hatte waren auch sehr schnell kaputt, selbst die Austauschteile ect.


----------



## locojens (26. Juli 2013)

Mit Kabel und Beleuchtung Illuminated Keyboard K740  (hat aber Probleme mit Tastenkombinationen mit mehreren gedrückten Tasten).
Ohne Kabel ohne Beleuchtung aber mit Solarzellen für den Akku Logitech DE - Logitech K750 kabellose Solar Tastatur .

Habe beide hier in Benutzung (K750 als Mac-Version für OSX, K740 zum daddeln und Windows wobei die Illuminated leiser ist).


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

Was heißt für dich "sehr leise"?

Dir sollte klar sein das eine leise Tastatur in der Regel auch ein schlechteres Tippgefühl hat; der Extremfall sind wohl aufrollbare Gummitastaturen, insbesondere wenn man noch ein weiches Tuch oder eine Schaumstoffmatte unterlegt. Das Tippgefühl ist bei einer solchen Lösung natürlich bescheiden.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Juli 2013)

Die Gummitastatur ist wirklich nix zum Schreiben. Selbst bei einzelnen Wörtern musst du schon nachbessern, der Druckpunkt ist eine Katastrophe (hab' eine hier). Die sind eher für den mobilen Einsatz konzipiert, weil rollbar und wasserfest. Partykeller wäre eine typische Anwendung .

Die o.g. Cherry Evolution Stream XT ist wirklich braubar, ziemlich leise, guter Druckpunkt und hält auch eine Weile. P/L ist klasse.


----------



## Wolke (26. Juli 2013)

âlso leise ist für mich alles, was man nicht durch die tür in den nächsten raum hören kann bei schnellem getippe ^^


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

letzte Woche wurde genau das gleiche gefragt. Vielleicht mal die suche anstrengen.


----------



## Wolke (26. Juli 2013)

BigBubby schrieb:


> letzte Woche wurde genau das gleiche gefragt. Vielleicht mal die suche anstrengen.


 
hab ich gemacht, dort ging es aber um eine leise UND beleuchtete tastatur, vlt. erstmal den thread lesen ?


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2013)

dort wurde ausgiebig zum Thema leise Tastatur gesprochen. Übrigens liegt es an für und Nutzer, wie weit man sie hört. Fast alle rubbertom richtig getippt sind leise. Nur mechanische nicht.
die flachen idR etwas leiser als die klötzchen. 
rest wurde hier ja genannt. Typuscher kandidat ist die illuminated aber du magst ja kein licht.


----------



## loller7 (26. Juli 2013)

Also leise und gute Verarbeitung?! Und leise=nicht im nächsten Raum hörbar ?! Dann eine mechanische mit Reds oder Blacks und wenn selbst die zu laut sind noch O-Ringe drauf.


----------



## Superwip (26. Juli 2013)

Cherry MX Red, Black, Brown oder Clear mit O-Ringen oder die Matias Quiet Pro sollten leise genug sein.


----------



## altgofur (26. Juli 2013)

Stimmt.

Selbst ohne O-Ringe sind die nicht durch die Zimmertür zu hören.


----------



## JackA (26. Juli 2013)

Sehr leise sind aber Mechas + O-Ring-Mod nicht und auch keine Rubberdome.
Ich persönlich kenne nur einen Weg für eine Leise Tastatur:
Ein weißes Kissen
und darauf lässt du dann: diese virtuelle Tastatur projezieren.
Komfortabel ist zwar was anderes, dafür lautlos (ich hoffe jeder sieht die Ironie )


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juli 2013)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> ... (ich hoffe jeder sieht die Ironie )


  - 
Ein Tipp abseits des oftgenannten Mainstreams: [Klick]


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2013)

> Sehr leise sind aber Mechas + O-Ring-Mod nicht und auch keine Rubberdome.
> Ich persönlich kenne nur einen Weg für eine Leise Tastatur:
> Ein weißes Kissen
> und darauf lässt du dann: diese virtuelle Tastatur projezieren.
> Komfortabel ist zwar was anderes, dafür lautlos (ich hoffe jeder sieht die Ironie )


 
Ein ähnliches Konzept habe ich ja auch schon vorgeschlagen aber anscheinend muss es ja gar nicht sooo leise sein. Nicht... oder sagen wir kaum hörbar im Nachbarzimmer bei geschlossener Tür ist keine sehr harte Anforderung.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juli 2013)

wie gesagt dürfte das stark von der tür abhängen.
unsere wohnungtür kann auch blues ohne o ring unterdrücken, aber die schlafzimmertür, da höre ich auch die alte rubberdome durch. 
da muss der threadersteller erst mal ein paar Infos rausrücken.


----------



## Wolke (27. Juli 2013)

ist leider eine sehr durchlässige tür : /

zur illuminated: schaut mal bei amazon, die kann keine 3er tasten kombis, wenn ich nicht strg-alt-entf machen kann, dann ohne mich ^^


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juli 2013)

Dann hättest du lesen sollen, dass strg alt entf funktioniert.
Das ist wie bei jeder office Keyboard eine Frage der Kombination. Alle wichtigen funktionieren nur eventuell ein paar Zockertypischen nicht. 
Ich geh davon aus, dass es etwa das gleiche Problem ist, wie bei der G19 und dort habe ich es das erste mal in NFS gemerkt, weil man dort bei a beschleunigung bei pfeiltasten links rechts und spezialattacken auf dem Numblock hatte. Sonst war mir das nie aufgefallen.


----------



## loller7 (27. Juli 2013)

Ja so Dinge wie W+D+3. Also schräg laufen und Waffe wechseln geht dann nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (27. Juli 2013)

habs mal kurz nachgelesen.
W D 3 geht. Nur kombinationen mit Shift machen wohl Probleme, im Bereich von WASD soll sogar bis 4CRO gehen. Nur Shift und strg wurden in dem bereich nicht inkluiert. Dort geht meist nur 2cro


----------



## Superwip (27. Juli 2013)

Die Türe kann man auch austauschen. Um die Schalldämmwirkung einer vorhandenen Türe zu erhöhen kann man diese auch etwa mit Dämmmatten bekleben.


----------



## loller7 (27. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Türe kann man auch austauschen. Um die Schalldämmwirkung einer vorhandenen Türe zu erhöhen kann man diese auch etwa mit Dämmmatten bekleben.


 
 Tada! Die PCGHX-Peripherie-Community wie sie leibt und lebt. Du willst eine leise Tastatur?! Dann kauf dir gefälligst Dämmmatten! 

but srsly: Schön mechanisch lohnt sich!


----------



## altgofur (27. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Türe kann man auch austauschen. Um die Schalldämmwirkung einer vorhandenen Türe zu erhöhen kann man diese auch etwa mit Dämmmatten bekleben.


 
Meine Ärztin hat so eine schwere dicke Tür, durch die hörst Du nicht mal die Patienten beim Blutabnehmen schreien. 

Edit: Achso: Die Tür ist natürlich auch mechanisch. 

Edit II: Um wieder ernst zu werden: bestell doch mal eine mechanische Tastatur und probier's aus. Wenn es nicht passt, dann zurück damit und die nächste.


----------



## Wolke (28. Juli 2013)

ja ich glaub so mach ichs, einfach mal ein paar bestellen und den besten nehmen, danke für die tipps!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Türe kann man auch austauschen. Um die Schalldämmwirkung einer vorhandenen Türe zu erhöhen kann man diese auch etwa mit Dämmmatten bekleben.


Yup.


----------



## JackA (29. Juli 2013)

Ein kleiner ernster Tip:
Wenn dir die Mecha zu laut ist, versuch erstens den Silent-Mod mit O-Ringen (Klick mich), in dem Blog steht auch, wo man diese günstig ordern kann (IR-Dichtungstechnik)
Ansonsten hilft auch, die Tastatur nicht direkt auf den Schreibtisch zu stellen, sondern z.B. ein Mauspad dazwischen zu legen, um das Geräsch zu dämpfen, was über den Schreibtisch evtl. weitergeleitet wird.


----------



## biosmanager (29. Juli 2013)

Infos zum Rollover: 
Wenn da z.B. draufsteht 4KRO, dann bedeutet dies, dass du 4 Tasten gleichzeitg anschlagen kannst und alle korrekt weitergeleitet werden. Modifier-Keys wie Shift, Alt, etc. werden nicht dazugezählt, obwohl es auch hier Limits gibt.
Das Rollover lässt sich gut mit folgendem Satz testen, den du in einem Editor wie Notepad eintippst während du die beiden Shift-Tasten gedrückt hältst:
_*the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog*
_

Mit einem guten Keyboard sollte der Satz ohne Fehler auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen. Bei billigen Tastas ist das Rollover zu gering, es entstehen Fehler.


----------



## Wolke (9. August 2013)

hab grade die hier entdeckt: Fujitsu KB910 105 Tasten USB-Tastatur Deutsch schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  hat jemand erfahrung mit der oder kann da jemand was zu sagen? preislich schaut sie gut aus, design schlicht und soll auch recht leise sein


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2013)

Sie leuchtet, falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist und das wolltest du ja nicht 

Ist halt typisches Desidng der Laptoptasten. Kennst du eine, kennste alle, oder so. Die sind in der Regel alle relativ leise. Klötzchen sind lauter, mechanische mit Klötzchen noch mal.

Ist ja sogar relativ gut bewertet und für den Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Bestell sie doch einfach mal und wenn nicht gefällt, schickst du es zurück. Aber gerne hier auch ein kurzes Testurteil für andere.


----------



## Wolke (9. August 2013)

hatte gehofft das leuchten lässt sich iwo austellen....^^


----------



## BigBubby (9. August 2013)

das geht, aber dann sind die tasten auch nicht optimal erkennbar. sieht man auf den bildern.


----------

